# Is it a submersible heater? Askoll thermal compact IP68 50W



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I found a heater: Askoll thermal compact IP68 50W. It has the shape of a submersible heater, but I would like to know if it's really submersible? Anyone ever saw a heater like mine?


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, it is submersible.

You can tell by the IP68 part. Its the International Protection rating where the first digit indicates how vulnerable the product is to solid materials with 6 being the highest rating/most protected.

The second digit is what matters to us (tank keepers). It tells how protected the product is against water penetration with 8 being the highest rating. It means that you can use this heater in depths greater than 1 meter 

Heres more info about the IP code:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code

Just curious but how did you acquire this heater? Askoll is an Italian company, I never saw their products marketed here (U.S.) under their own name.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

wow! Thanks a lot! 

I acquired this heater from someone, who probably bought it in Quebec (Canada) many many years ago.


----------

